# Contempo dual fuel 2 group different flow rates.



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello, I've got a 2 group dual fuel Contempo and each group head has a different flow rate, both dispense the same volume of water but the left hand one is slow and the right hand one very fast, any ideas?

Thanks Rich.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Blocked jets or orifice in group solinoid


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks, that's what it turned out to be, managed to get it sorted the day after I posted, was in a bit of a panic as we had a event a few days later.


----------



## DavidOz (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi Montana,

Which of the 2 issues did it turn out to be? I'm having exact same issue, only my machine is brand new so I didn't think a blocked jet would be a problem. NewboyUK, how is the solenoid issue rectified? I'm hoping to sort this myself without calling a technician.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

If its brand new - cant you get fracino back to sort it?

When you say brand new - how brand new?

Was it working one day - you cleaned it - and didnt work the following day?


----------



## DavidOz (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks for replying Newboy.

Difficult to say if it was working ok one day & not the next as I've been experimenting dialing in so can't recall if the flow was ok from the outset or just my grind. I've since cleaned & backwashed several times & flow is still lower on first group head than the second. Yes, brand new, only half a kilo of coffee used. I'll contact Fracino rep, thanks for your advice.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

You have PM


----------

